# Pulled the trigger on Big Rig



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm a big fat guy and have a need for a big fat kayak. I already have a coosa and it does fill my needs most of the time. But I have flipped the coosa with the seat in the high position. The big rig is a coosa on steroids. I haul my kayaks in a pickup and have never had issues getting them into the water. I always use a kayak cart placed in about the middle of the kayak and its balances and is easy to get around.


----------



## Knopper76 (Jul 20, 2008)

That's a great looking yak Deerfarmer. I have been looking at the Jackson kayaks myself. Will be my first one and kind of torn which one to get. I hope this one works out great for you sounds like the coosa has been good. When hauling in back of your pickup, do you have a hitch bed extender or what do you use to balance the weight? Thanks


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice.. I am jealous. I am looking at a first Kayak in the spring. have a coosa in mind. I guess I am a big guy too but think the big rig is a little much for me to handle. And... I don't have a pickup, just a honda crv. 

Hope you enjoy! where did you get it? are you holding on to your coosa? If not, I am interested.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

I have a full size pickup with 8 ft bed. I just leave the tailgate down a put one tie down strap on it.

I also believe you can never have to many boats. Currently at 9. 4 kayaks,2 plastic one man bass boat, 14 ft john boat,a paddleboat, and my 17 ft bass tracker

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Sweet boat. Now just let me know how much you want for that coosa ;>


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

deerfarmer said:


> I have a full size pickup with 8 ft bed. I just leave the tailgate down a put one tie down strap on it.
> 
> I also believe you can never have to many boats. Currently at 9. 4 kayaks,2 plastic one man bass boat, 14 ft john boat,a paddleboat, and my 17 ft bass tracker
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's a little money in registrations don't you think?


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Old Rookie said:


> And... I don't have a pickup, just a honda crv.


Old Rookie,
If you have cargo rails on your CRV, it will handle any kayak. If you don't they're easily ordered for around $105.

My previous vehicle was a CRV and I carried a 12' Future Beach Trophy 144 and stacked an Old Town Vapor 10XT on top of it...with no problems. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Registrations are good for 3 years, it's not that big a deal.

I WISH I had water around me that would make it worth my while to get one. I could see standing and fishing around weeds, lily pads and stumps in the Big Rig, or fishing a quiet canal or slow stream.

We will want a full report once you get it out on the water.


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

That's a nice boat. Little bit to much for me though. I'm waiting on the arrival of the kilroy I have ordered. It should be here by Wednesday!.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice boat...congrats! Coosa/BigRig...nice combo there!


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

bowhunter... nothing on the roof. I have started to look at adding a rack but have been overwhelmed with choices and whether to spend big bucks and over-buy or spend less and get something too cheap. still looking... only have till april. That is when I hope to buy my first kayak...


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Old Rookie said:


> bowhunter... nothing on the roof. I have started to look at adding a rack but have been overwhelmed with choices and whether to spend big bucks and over-buy or spend less and get something too cheap.


Old Rookie,
No need to spend "silly money" for roof rails. The cross bar rails are easy to find and affordable. The year of CRV may make a difference, in the cost. The side rails on the roof have tabs that are easily removed with a flat/standard screwdriver and the new cross rails will attach in the factory bolt holes.

Here's an E-Bay link to the '02 to '06 CRVs.
[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/02-06-CRV-Pair-Roof-Rack-Sport-Rails-Utility-Cross-Bar-Luggage-Carrier-Assembly-/121265475742?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Year%3A2006%7CMake%3AHonda%7CModel%3ACR-V&hash=item1c3bfc509e&vxp=mtr"]02 06 CRV Pair Roof Rack Sport Rails Utility Cross Bar Luggage Carrier Assembly | eBay[/ame]

Here's an E-Bay link to the '07 and newer CRVs.
[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/FOR-07-11-HONDA-CRV-CR-V-BLACK-OE-STYLE-ROOF-TOP-RACK-CROSS-BARS-CARRIER-/291065622166?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Year%3A2010%7CMake%3AHonda%7CModel%3ACR-V&hash=item43c4dcee96&vxp=mtr"]For 07 11 Honda CRV CR V Black OE Style Roof Top Rack Cross Bars Carrier | eBay[/ame]

I hope this helps with your search.
Bowhunter57


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats. I saw columbus kayak posted on Facebook they sold one. The the kayak just a little to big for me. Post up a review sometime.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

I figure I have about a month to get it ready. The big rig is 2 foot longer, 5 inches wider and about 25 lb heavier than the coosa but it will also carry 75lb more than the coosa. I did buy it at Cols kayak and the owner brett was great to work with. I'm also going to buy the micro anchor off of Columbus Kayak when he gets tham in stock.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Well done man! Congrats on the new purchase. It's kayak buying season!!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Yakkin4bass said:


> Well done man! Congrats on the new purchase. It's kayak buying season!!


Have you greased the wheels enough for a new coosa or kilroy yet?


Congrats on the new rig deerfarmer!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Northern1 said:


> Have you greased the wheels enough for a new coosa yet?
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new rig deerfarmer!


He will soon


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Northern1 said:


> Have you greased the wheels enough for a new coosa or kilroy yet?
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new rig deerfarmer!


Lol...next weekend when Boostedawdfun picks up the cruise 12, I'm ordering the coosa. The kilroy I'll get in April sometime. She gave me the go ahead on both! Tell Boostedawdfun what kinda shape I keep my boats in.


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

thanks bowhunter... it's an '06. 

Guys, I can tell if I am going to get into the kayak thing, I am going to have to get out my big boy pants...


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Yakkin4bass said:


> Lol...next weekend when Boostedawdfun picks up the cruise 12, I'm ordering the coosa. The kilroy I'll get in April sometime. She gave me the go ahead on both! Tell Boostedawdfun what kinda shape I keep my boats in.


Hey boosted, I just bought his cuda 14. These things are immaculate. You will be satisfied. Now, yakkin are you planning on selling your coosa next year? If so, be sure to hit me up before putting it on the market!


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Northern1 said:


> Hey boosted, I just bought his cuda 14. These things are immaculate. You will be satisfied. Now, yakkin are you planning on selling your coosa next year? If so, be sure to hit me up before putting it on the market!


I really wanna get these two boats and keep them for a couple years but you never know. I'm kinda digging that big rig too. Maybe I can add a third boat to the fleet next year.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

deerfarmer said:


> I figure I have about a month to get it ready. The big rig is 2 foot longer, 5 inches wider and about 25 lb heavier than the coosa but it will also carry 75lb more than the coosa. I did buy it at Cols kayak and the owner brett was great to work with. I'm also going to buy the micro anchor off of Columbus Kayak when he gets tham in stock.


I've visited this store a few times...maybe a few too many times.  Bret is great to work with. After trying to decided which brand to get, I've decided to go with the Jackson line mainly because I'd like to buy local and he's pretty nice.


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

when it comes time to purchase another yak i may have to get me one of these... great looking kayak!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome boat!! Congrats, man!


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice boat!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

That's one more nice boat you have Steve


----------



## wide opn (Feb 1, 2013)

Steve, thanks again and can't wait to see your Big Rig on the water. To anyone else considering a kayak, I'd welcome you to stop into my store Columbus Kayak any time to see a full selection of Jacksons, along with some NuCanoe Frontiers. 

Also, feel free to email if you have any specific questions/discussions. Lots of boats here even for the novice paddler. [email protected]


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

Plan on making a purchase in the spring.. april/may. So keep a light in the window wide opn.


----------



## basstyer (Oct 29, 2008)

deerfarmer said:


> I figure I have about a month to get it ready. The big rig is 2 foot longer, 5 inches wider and about 25 lb heavier than the coosa but it will also carry 75lb more than the coosa. I did buy it at Cols kayak and the owner brett was great to work with. I'm also going to buy the micro anchor off of Columbus Kayak when he gets tham in stock.


Brett is a great guy. I bought my Cuda 12 from him at the first of the year. Can't wait to get it in the water asap. I've been talking up Columbus Kayak to everyone I know. 

Have fun - Eric


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Sweet and congrats on theta Big Rig!!

That boat will do just about everything!


----------

